# Was wondering if I would ever find a place to post this =)



## Photographiend (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

LOL... Now that's just cool. Is that a slug crawling out from under the lock?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

I missed the bus here. I tend to do that sometimes...


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

LOL..either that's cool, or I just have a weird sense of humor. Maybe both?


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha... It's a melted crayon.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 6, 2012)

No slug? Well you just lost me..<jk> These people need to take a knotch out of their belt and lossen up a bit. 
BTW, your bokeh really needs work on this one...LOL


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 6, 2012)

No kidding... it has part of the word "Crayola" if you look at it! 

So does this have some special significance to you....  do you consider it art, just cool, or what?

I honestly don't get it.....


----------



## sm4him (Aug 6, 2012)

OP: I'm just curious; are you and "Kazooie" related?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 6, 2012)

sm4him said:


> OP: I'm just curious; are you and "Kazooie" related?



*ROTFLMAO!!!!!!*


----------



## pgriz (Aug 6, 2012)

Do you want a critique on it?


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am with Charlie on this one....what's the point of this shot?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

So I didn't really miss the bus?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 6, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> So I didn't really miss the bus?



I think the bus crashed and burned a few galaxies away!


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 6, 2012)

Could give a smart-ass critique...just to entertain myself...but I'll go do anything else instead


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > So I didn't really miss the bus?
> ...


Well, thank God I wasn't on it!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 6, 2012)

Ya lost me on this one.   A padlock, a melted crayon, and a cup hook (or whatever you call it).  I've spent some time trying to find some significance to this arrangement of random items without any success.   I don't think it works as a pure shape and texture composition;  It's not colorful, there's very little contrast.  Please tell me what I'm missing.

If less is more this may be too much.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 7, 2012)

Are you folks really that tightly wound that you can't just press the shutter unless you're making a technically perfect photgraph? You're missing a lot. 
Sure, there are times when you set up the tripod, wait for just the right time day, double check your composition, make sure your your DOF is set and possibly even reposition a blade of grass before snapping that shutter. Then....there are the other times. At least for me there are. This is one of those. This photo "worked" just because it got people looking, wondering and, at least in my case, laughing.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Are you folks really that tightly wound that you can't just press the shutter unless you're making a technically perfect photgraph? You're missing a lot.
> Sure, there are times when you set up the tripod, wait for just the right time day, double check your composition, make sure your your DOF is set and possibly even reposition a blade of grass before snapping that shutter. Then....there are the other times. At least for me there are. This is one of those. This photo "worked" just because it got people looking, wondering and, at least in my case, laughing.



I dunno, I AM pretty tightly wound. 
I've never taken a "technically perfect photograph." And I've certainly taken my fair share of photos that made me smile, or laugh, or even cry that would just make others scratch their heads and go "Huh??"  I have a 16x20 print of one of those hanging in my bedroom.

It's just that there's also this little strainer thing in my head (no, not like an implant, just a figurative one) that prevents me from letting those photos that no one else would quite "get" fall through the cracks and out onto a public forum where they would get a collective "HUH??"

But I'm the first to admit: even the little strainer thing in my head is pretty tightly wound. :lmao:


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 7, 2012)

Could be why it's posted in the "Just For Fun" section. Call me crazy.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Its all good, I suspect a nude model holding an old crayon may have drawn different responses


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 7, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Its all good, I suspect a nude model holding an old crayon may have drawn different responses



It SURE would have with me.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Are you folks really that tightly wound that you can't just press the shutter unless you're making a technically perfect photgraph? You're missing a lot.
> Sure, there are times when you set up the tripod, wait for just the right time day, double check your composition, make sure your your DOF is set and possibly even reposition a blade of grass before snapping that shutter. Then....there are the other times. At least for me there are. This is one of those. This photo "worked" just because it got people looking, wondering and, at least in my case, laughing.



Oh.. I was laughing... and I wasn't really wondering!  I guess I am tightly wound?


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 7, 2012)

sm4him said:


> I dunno, I AM pretty tightly wound.
> I've never taken a "technically perfect photograph." And I've certainly taken my fair share of photos that made me smile, or laugh, or even cry that would just make others scratch their heads and go "Huh??"  I have a 16x20 print of one of those hanging in my bedroom.
> 
> It's just that there's also this little strainer thing in my head (no, not like an implant, just a figurative one) that prevents me from letting those photos that no one else would quite "get" fall through the cracks and out onto a public forum where they would get a collective "HUH??"
> ...



There is nothing to get except a questionable photo and some pompousity!


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hell, I thought it was a slug and the padlock symbolized a hard shell ...aka a snail. It sounds like I read way too much into this...LOL


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Hell, I thought it was a slug and the padlock symbolized a hard shell ...aka a snail. It sounds like I read way too much into this...LOL



It's easy to do!


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 7, 2012)

So far all we've heard from the OP is that one item is a melted crayon.     I may be too tightly wound like some others but I'd be interested in reading what prompted the OP to stage this particular group of 3 items in this way.  I realize it's in the "just for fun" category but it still leaves me wondering "why" ?     

In my opinion (which is frequently wrong) a photograph where the only discussion seems to revolve around the questiuon of "why does this shot exist" is lacking in any real merit.  But I'm willing to admit that I may just be too tightly wound or un-hip to get it.  I mean no offense to the photographer, I've taken plenty of shots that would leave others scratching their heads but I'd be willing to explain what my thought process was when I pressed the shutter release.


----------



## Tony S (Aug 7, 2012)

I think even the OP is wondering what the heck he was thinking.  That's why he was happy to finally find an appropriate gallery to post it in.

  but I still don't get it..  lol


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 7, 2012)

This. This is art. No one understandsss


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 7, 2012)

PLOX EXPLAIN


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2012)

I would enter that picture in a photo contest. It's a lock to win at least some kind of prize! I take snaps of that sort quite often. Just yesterday I shot a short sequence of frames in a grocery store parking lot...a woman, obviously, had written a grocery list on the back of a bill envelope...in big, girlie-type handwriting using a Sharpie type pen.; IDK...it just seemed like it was worth snapping a photo to remember the event by. Life is made up of a lot of small,little moments. Not every shot has to be a grand vista, or a photo of the Taj Mahal. This is also the "Just For Fun" gallery...and I have had quite some fun watching some of you respond to a pic as if this is some kind of uptight,exclusive, hoity-toity photo forum or something... hell the "For Fun" part, for ME at least, has come more from the replies than from the Original Photo...


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 7, 2012)

laurenvictoria said:


> This. This is art. No one understandsss



I agree with your second statement but not your first.


----------



## laurenvictoria (Aug 7, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I would enter that picture in a photo contest. It's a lock to win at least some kind of prize! I take snaps of that sort quite often. Just yesterday I shot a short sequence of frames in a grocery store parking lot...a woman, obviouslty, had written a grocery list on the back of a bill envelope...in big, girlie-type handwritingl..; IDK...it just seemed like it was worth snapping a photo to remember the event by. *Life is made up of a lot of small,little moments. Not every shot has to be a grand vista, or a photo of the Taj Mahal*.



that was deep bro


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 7, 2012)

Call me tightly wound and hoity-toity too. Cuz the only thing I could think when I saw it was "Why?" "What am I missing here?"


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 7, 2012)

laurenvictoria said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I would enter that picture in a photo contest. It's a lock to win at least some kind of prize! I take snaps of that sort quite often. Just yesterday I shot a short sequence of frames in a grocery store parking lot...a woman, obviouslty, had written a grocery list on the back of a bill envelope...in big, girlie-type handwritingl..; IDK...it just seemed like it was worth snapping a photo to remember the event by. *Life is made up of a lot of small,little moments. Not every shot has to be a grand vista, or a photo of the Taj Mahal*.
> ...


Deep but very true. That's what I said earlier. It "works" because it got people looking and talking about it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 7, 2012)

And has 30 more responses than many posts do.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 7, 2012)

Just.  For.  Fun.    zOMG...such a difficult concept...yeesh...


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 7, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> And has 30 more responses than many posts do.



HA!!  Hilarious. I was about to say,... damn, my photos don't get 1/2 this much attention...lol


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 7, 2012)

LMAO... 

I don't even know where to begin. 

The shot was "Just for Fun"

I was beginning a little outing with my camera when I saw this and out popped the camera.

No story behind it. 

I tend to be a fairly random person and this just happened to be some random thing that caught my interest. 

I would have liked it better had the texture of the wood panel behind it been more out of focus.

Someone in here mentioned an internal filter that keeps these sorts of images from ending up in the public eye. LOL... I envy you! I have never had any such filter. Just ask my Husband. 

:heart: you guys. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

